# Living in Perth



## Anne (Feb 22, 2010)

What is recommendable if I´d like to visit Perth?


----------



## Lorraine1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great overview. We're looking to relocate from Sydney to Perth. Currently living in a cheap suburb of Sydney so house pricing is definitely a major issue.


----------



## George_Pearson (Sep 12, 2011)

The above article about Perth is far too generous. Do your homework before coming to Perth.


----------



## Josie_Barker (Sep 22, 2011)

I am sorry to tell you that Perth is nowhere near as interesting or liveable as this coverage would have you believe. Perth is a dreary, petty-minded city with very little in the way of cultural worth. The cost of living is hideous. Fresh food is exhorbitantly-priced. The cost of property is appalling. First time homebuyers are in a very difficult position. The housing stock is painfully ugly as well as over-priced and Perth's transport system is basically primitive with successive governments promising improvements but, once in office, never delivering. The winter is mild and dry but December to April are uncomfortably hot and sometimes humid. (Increasingly humid according to hearsay.) There are racial problems throughout Western Australia that I have not seen in other parts of Australia - though I have to admit I don't know Northern Territory or South Australia well. There seems to be a greater proportion of British-born people in WA. Certainly it has a xenophobic atmosphere. Whether these facts are connected is hard to say. What is certain is that WA has as full a contingent of drunks and dangerous drunk-drivers as anywhere else in Australia and possibly more. The newer trend of making your own drugs in backyard labs and factories is fast becoming legendary. As for schooling - well I don't have to worry about that but I suspect Perth would not score well on the Educational league tables... but poor poor education is one of Australia trademarks. Perth contnues to have a smalltown mentality whilst contending with increasing numbers of newcomers without proper housing to support the influx. Please do your homework before making a move to Perth. I can't wait to get out of the hole.


----------



## davide1 (May 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm moving to Perth in July, and I'm looking for a working hostel. Do you have any suggestions? I want to work in a farm, for the second Visa. But I don't know which part of Perth is better for farm works. 
So please if someone can help me, reply to this post!! Thank you so much!!


----------

